
Jack Dorsey on silent vipassana meditation - tosh
https://twitter.com/jack/status/1071575088695140353
======
aratno
This is such a bizarre experience to share, given the current position and
optics of Twitter. As others have mentioned, there’s some serious irony in his
praise of silence and separation. What was he expecting to get out of it?

